# Police Officer Richard J. Halford



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Richard J. Halford*

Atlanta Police Department, Georgia

End of Watch: Saturday, November 3, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 48
*Tour:* 26 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Aircraft accident
*Incident Date:* 11/3/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Richard Halford and Police Officer Shawn Smiley were killed in a helicopter crash while assisting in the search for a missing 9-year-old boy at approximately 10:30 pm.

They were flying low over an area approximately four miles west of downtown when the helicopter suddenly crashed to the ground near the intersection of Martin Luther King Jr. Drive and Hamilton E. Holmes Drive. The helicopter exploded after impacting the ground. The cause of the crash is under investigation by the NTSB and FAA.

The boy they were searching for was found safe a short time later.

Officer Halford had served with the Atlanta Police Department for 26 years and had been assigned as a pilot in the Air Unit for 16 years. He is survived by his daughter.

*Related news coverage:*
· Atlanta Officers Killed in Helicopter Crash _11/4/2012_
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Officer Kim Jones
Public Affairs Unit
Atlanta Police Department
226 Peachtree Street SW
Atlanta, GA 30303

Phone: (404) 546-7237

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21500-police-officer-richard-j-halford#ixzz2BIcdP9Qa


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer Halford


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

RIP Sir


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Halford


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

